# Taupes!



## chelle06 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is my very first post on specktra and it's for anyone else who, like me, can never seem to pass up a taupe-y shadow! Picture was taken indoors with flash. Colors are accurate, but some shadows (Queen Tiffany in particular) don't appear to be as shimmery as they are in real life.

Click for larger view. My skintone is NC20-ish.


----------

